# 05 brute 750 VIN # ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to find the VIN # on a brute 750? I was told either on the right or left a-arm on the frame. Can't locate mine. Help please. Thanks guys


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

try checking on the left side between where the lower a-arm bolts up and the other is right under the cvt cover on the motor not in it but under it thats where mine are on an 09


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*vin #*

Thanks, I'll take a look. OK, I still have not located the vin - it's getting dark out now - tommorow is another day. I did find that the title I recieved, has good brute 750 #'s on it.The downfall is, when I purchased this quad, I paid $ 4100 cash for it thinking it had 480 miles - Ha Ha Ha - If I read the title carefully, it stated that it has a salvage title, had 1800 miles in year 2010,and has a Wyoming title...... I purchased it in New Jersey..........It runs ok,it pulls hard,has ITP 14" rims,and 27" mudders, and body-frame-engine...are in great shape. Buyer beware out there - I did'nt check too good - to hyped up to get this quad, and it was pouring rain out that day. The only down falls so far, are I need to rebuild the carbs,due to stumbling on acceleration,and found the rad support is busted where front fender mounts,and replaced the electronics tray due to the exhuast melted it at one time with previous owner. I'm thinking about checking timing chains now - is this necesary,or should I be concerned?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*vin #*

Still stumped. Can't find a vin #....... Any other areas I could look. Is the #'s under the quad on bottom of frame?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It should be on the left side on the main frame just before the a-arm. I think...lol. Sometimes there hard to see


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I never found the VIN on my 2006 either.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

*Get your flash light out and look under the left front fender just below where the CV axle goes into the gear case. VIN is stamped on the frame tube.*


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*05 750 vin#*

I was just getting ready to see if someone could snap a pic of the location of the vin#. Thanks for that pic.Even though I click on get insant email when someone replies to the threads posted, the site only emails one time - what a pain - hardto track replies. I'll check for vin tonight or tommorow, when I go to install snorklles.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I was just getting ready to see if someone could snap a pic of the location of the vin#. Thanks for that pic.Even though I click on get insant email when someone replies to the threads posted, the site only emails one time - what a pain - hardto track replies. I'll check for vin tonight or tommorow, when I go to install snorklles.


Suscribe to any thread you post in, easier to track.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*05 vin#*

Thanks,I'll give that a try.


----------

